# FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles black 9000usd



## cridanb (Jun 13, 2008)

W8 
good service history 
regular commute of 140 miles every day means need a vehicle that does better than 25 mpg 
this is a very fast car 
all replies to this will be emailed to me and I will send pictures


----------



## cridanb (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles black 9000usd (cridanb)*

oops should have said located in hinsdale new hampshire 
zip is 03451


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles black 9000usd (cridanb)*

if you want something that gets better gas miledge you should trade me for my cabriolet 

how much you asking anyway


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles black 9000usd (B3bandit)*

what kind of trade in are the local dealers offering ? I ask because I'm thinking of trading in mine and I'm not so far away in Springfield MA


----------



## cridanb (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles black 9000usd (flavin42)*

pretty bad 
I got 6500 
but they are going through the auctions at 5000
the w8 scares people 
I was glad to get rid of this particular car as it had halfshaft problems and a thermostat that costs 700 usd to replace.
I would have loved to have bought a lower mile model as it was one of the fastest and most secure cars I have ever owned


----------



## cridanb (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles black 9000usd (B3bandit)*

I have alredy traded it


----------



## PGR (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles black 9000usd (cridanb)*

Damn 6500!! i would have bought it for that! was it a stick shift?


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: FS : Passat wagon W8 2003 114,000 miles  black 9000usd (cridanb)*

I got more than 10.000. Negotiate the price of your new or new used car first. They will ask you about 15 times if you are trading in a vehicle. repeatedly tell them no. Once the price of your new car is set and they start to pull out the financing numbers tell them that you will be trading after all. That's when you pull out your expect number that you will get on the internet from Kelly blue book (kbb) and N.A.D.A. The number you expect is between the two buy considering the work or condition you think it might be in you can buylly your way up to low blue book. The beauty is that NADA will describe 'Low book' as being in great disrepair and needing major work - NADA and KBB are industry accepted trade values for your car. It is set in stone. Threaten repeatedly to walk if you don't get above or near your low book deal. Its a shell game. They will offer a high trade value for your car but screw you on the sticker price. otherwise they will offer to sell the new vehicle to you well below sticker price but then, voialla - offer you a crap trade in. The best way to combat it is to take away the shell. Here is a link to a web site that helped me Immensely. Print out some of the hints and take a copy with you to the negotiating table.
There job is to take your money and yours is to keep it. Don't feel bad for being successful at it - they wont! Study up!!
http://www.carbuyingtips.com/carintro.html
Good Luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

